# Amazon sperrt Kindle-Account



## McTrevor (24. Oktober 2012)

Schöne neue digitale Welt...

Vielleicht wird jetzt dem ein oder anderen klar, dass DRM in Form von Accountbindung und Onlinepflicht (auch bei Computerspielen zum Beispiel) eigentlich ein unglaubliches Risiko für den Kunden darstellen...



Amazon sperrt Account einer Kindle Nutzerin samt Bibliothek - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Bis dann denn!


McTrevor


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Oktober 2012)

Naja, bei digitaler Unterhaltung in Form von Spielen lässt sich heutzutage ohne eine Anbindungs-/Accountpflicht kaum was machen.
Aber beim hier geschilderten Fall ist das ja wieder was anderes, denn man kann jederzeit aufs klassische Buch ausweichen.

Hab mir zuletzt einige ebook-reader angesehen, angefangen von billigen bis hin zu teuren Varianten.
Ich will nicht verneinen dass die Display-Qualität so langsam an gewohntes Papierweiss samt Druck herankommt, aber ehrlich gesagt ist mir ein herkömmlicher Wälzer immer noch lieber. Kann es jederzeit mit mir nehmen, kann es verkaufen wann und wie ich will.... Und es braucht keinen Strom, nicht zu vergessen.


----------



## golani79 (24. Oktober 2012)

Bei Computerspielen bzw. Software erwirbt man seit jeher nur das Nutzungsrecht - gehören tut einem da auch nichts.
Der Hersteller könnte auch jederzeit die Nutzung untersagen, nur lässt sich das ohne Account halt schwer kontrollieren.


----------



## McTrevor (24. Oktober 2012)

Naja, aber das digitale Buch ist das, wo die großen der Industrie hinwollen. Man spart sich ja den ganzen Buchdruck, die Rohstoffe, die Energie, das Personal. Das ganze hat auch eine ökologische Seite. Ich kann mir durchaus so einen Reader vorstellen. Insbesondere für den Urlaub, wenn man nur begrenzt Gepäck zur Verfügung hat. Solange man aber von der Gnade des teils willkürlich agierenden Anbieters abhängig ist und hoffen muss, daß die einem nicht ersatzlos den Stecker ziehen, ist das schlichtweg keine Option. 

Und bei dem aktuellen Preismodell sowieso. Man bezahlt quasi denselben Preis, wie bei einem uneingeschränkt nutzbaren "Hardwarebuch" hat allerdings wie in dem Fall gesehen, nur eingeschränkte und einseitig widerrufbare Nutzungsrechte.

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Oktober 2012)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Naja, aber das digitale Buch ist das, wo die großen der Industrie hinwollen. Man spart sich ja den ganzen Buchdruck, die Rohstoffe, die Energie, das Personal. Das ganze hat auch eine ökologische Seite. Ich kann mir durchaus so einen Reader vorstellen. Insbesondere für den Urlaub, wenn man nur begrenzt Gepäck zur Verfügung hat. Solange man aber von der Gnade des teils willkürlich agierenden Anbieters abhängig ist und hoffen muss, daß die einem nicht ersatzlos den Stecker ziehen, ist das schlichtweg keine Option.
> 
> Und bei dem aktuellen Preismodell sowieso. Man bezahlt quasi denselben Preis, wie bei einem uneingeschränkt nutzbaren "Hardwarebuch" hat allerdings wie in dem Fall gesehen, nur eingeschränkte und einseitig widerrufbare Nutzungsrechte.
> 
> ...


 Im Moment werden Bücher ja auf beidem Wege vertrieben, und so lange die Kundschaft den gewohnten Buchdruck wünscht, wird dieser auch nicht verschwinden. Jedenfalls nicht von heute auf morgen. Ich bin auch fest davon überzeugt, dass viele Leser es partout nicht einsehen, sich zum Lesen eines Buches vorher noch eine teure Gerätschaft anschaffen zu müssen. Vor allem wäre das nachteilig für jene, die sich zwar ein einfaches Buch, aber evtl. keinen ebook-reader leisten können.
Ist eine ähnlich zweischneidige Sache wie mit dem Vorhaben, Schulkinder nur mit digitalen Medien zu erziehen. Ob alle Eltern einen ganzen Satz an technischem Equipment nur für den Schulunterricht so locker bezahlen können, bezweifle ich doch ein wenig.


----------



## Worrel (24. Oktober 2012)

Mich würde es ja interessieren, wogegen denn in dem konkreten Fall verstoßen wurde.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Mich würde es ja interessieren, wogegen denn in dem konkreten Fall verstoßen wurde.


... das würde die Kundin wohl auch gerne wissen wollen. 

Wenn ein Unternehmen noch nichtmal in der Lage ist, die Gründe bzw. den Prozess an sich transparant darzustellen, warum irgendwas gesperrt wurde, dann schreckt mich das doch ziemlich stark ab.

Ich habe auch überlegt mir ein Kindle bzw. Kindle Fire HD zuzulegen ...


----------



## golani79 (24. Oktober 2012)

Der Grund für die Accountsperre würde mich auch mal interessieren!

Hatte auch schon mal überlegt mir nen Kindle zu kaufen, bin dann aber zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ich doch lieber klassisch analog lese und außerdem kosten einige Bücher für den Kindle mehr, als wenn ich sie mir in der herkömmlichen Version kaufe.

Bliebe noch die Frage der Nachhaltigkeit.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Oktober 2012)

Überhaupt, wogegen kann man überhaupt im Falle von ebooks verstoßen ?! Ist das überhaupt möglich ?
Es ist doch eigentlich so, dass man sich ein Buch kauft, es wird auf den Reader geladen, und fertig. Eine Weitergabe ist doch technisch gesehen gar nicht möglich (ich denke die Teile werden eine interne Sperre haben, so dass man nichts auf externe USB-Medien übertragen kann), oder sehe ich das falsch ?


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt ja die Möglichkeit ein Kindle per Jailbreak zu öffnen & z.B. ohne Gebühr die Werbung "zu entfernen". Des Weiteren gibt es ja auch Raubkopien von eBooks. Vllt. war ihr Konto nicht gedeckt, als Amazon die Gebühr für den Kauf eines Buches abbuchen wollte [...]

D.h. die Gründe, warum ein Account gesperrt werden kann, gibt es viele ... nur seh ich hier eindeutig das Unternehmen in der Pflicht, seinen Kunden darüber auch aufzuklären.

Ein Kindle hat schon seine Vorteile, wenn ich an unsere zwei Wochen Malediven denke, wo jeder von uns sechs Bücher dabei hatte ... dann geht das schon ins Gewicht der Koffer.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ein Kindle hat schon seine Vorteile, wenn ich an unsere zwei Wochen Malediven denke, wo jeder von uns sechs Bücher dabei hatte ... dann geht das schon ins Gewicht der Koffer.


 Wenn ich zwei Wochen auf den Malediven wäre, würde ich lieber was von den Inseln sehen wollen als mich auf ner Hängematte in Bücher zu verkriechen. 
Aber das nur so nebenbei...

Zurück zum Thema:
Wenn man jetzt mal die illegalen Möglichkeiten wie eben raubkopierte ebooks oder Aushebelung der Werbung auslässt - ich setze mal den Fall voraus dass sich die Dame nichts in der Richtung zuschulden kommen lassen hat -, kann es eigentlich nicht viel geben, wogegen man verstoßen könnte.
Kontodeckung - wird vorm endgültigen kaufabschluss nicht geprüft, ob der kunde genug Guthaben hat ? Wäre doch selten dämlich wenn nicht...


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn ich zwei Wochen auf den Malediven wäre, würde ich lieber was von den Inseln sehen wollen als mich auf ner Hängematte in Bücher zu verkriechen.
> Aber das nur so nebenbei...


... und das zeigt doch mal wieder, wie wenig Ahnung du von den Dingen hast, von denen du redest. 

Unsere Insel war in 15 Minuten komplett erkundet & man darf als Tourist auf keine *einheimischen* Inseln ohne Erlebnis, die sehr sehr selten überhaupt erteilt wird. 

Male, die Hauptstadt(insel), ist mit einzige Insel, die man ohne Genehmigung besuchen darf. Nur um Male überhaupt zu erreichen, mussten wir 1h mit einem Wasserflugzeug hin- und 1h mit einem Wasserflugzeug wieder zurück fliegen, der ganze Spass hat 150 EUR p.P. gekostet, mit einem Schnellboot hätte man ~3h hin & 3h zurück gebraucht.

Mal davon ab, dass wir genau so einen Urlaub wollten, einfach mal zwei Wochen abschalten und entspannen, lesen & schnorcheln ...  sollte man sich erst informieren, dann klugscheissen! 

Mir persönlich wäre es ja peinlich, so einen unqualifizierten Unfug von mir zu geben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und das zeigt doch mal wieder, wie wenig Ahnung du von den Dingen hast, von denen du redest.
> 
> Unsere Insel war in 15 Minuten komplett erkundet & man darf als Tourist auf keine *einheimischen* Inseln ohne Erlebnis, die sehr sehr selten überhaupt erteilt wird.
> 
> ...


 Mir wäre es eher peinlich, eigene Urlaubsvorlieben mit denen Dritter zu vergleichen. Das wirst du sicherlich wieder nicht glauben wollen, aber es soll unterschiedliche Formen der Entspannung geben...  
Wenn ich lesen will, mach ich das zuhause. Wenn ich spielen will, mach ich das zuhause.
Wenn ich aus mal raus aus den 4 Wänden oder gar aus Deutschland raus will, dann fahre/fliege ich weg und möchte was von anderen Gegenden / der Welt sehen.

Und dann muss man sich auch noch den Begriff "Unfug" sagen lassen... Arm.

Aber warum diskutier ich überhaupt ?! Der Herr weiss alles, kann alles, hat alles... 

Ich bin hier mal raus. Muss meine Frage zum Kindle wohl selbst beantworten.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...]




Mach dich bitte nicht weiter lächerlich. Immerhin kam doch die erste Spitze bzgl. Urlaub von dir, nicht von mir. 

Selbstverständlich musst du dir sagen lassen, dass deine Äußerungen Unfug sind. Denn es ist dir eben nicht möglich, die Inseln nach deinem Belieben anzusehen, so wie du das weiter oben geschrieben hast. 

Akzeptier einfach, dass du von bestimmten Dingen keine Ahnung hast ... 

Warum du mit mir diskutierst? Keine Ahnung?! Immerhin siehst du dich ja genötigt auf meine Zeilen zu antworten, mein Hinweis mit sechs Büchern war nicht an dich gerichtet, sondern im Kontext der Diskussion "Kindle". 

Übrigens hast du in deiner kleinen Aufzählung "... war schon überall" vergessen. Also nur kein "Neid". Diesmal sogar extra für dich markiert mit " " damit du siehst, dass das nicht ernst gemeint ist.

Nicht das du wieder anfängst zu weinen ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mach dich bitte nicht weiter lächerlich. Immerhin kam doch die erste Spitze bzgl. Urlaub von dir, nicht von mir.
> 
> Selbstverständlich musst du dir sagen lassen, dass deine Äußerungen Unfug sind. Denn es ist dir eben nicht möglich, die Inseln nach deinem Belieben anzusehen, so wie du das weiter oben geschrieben hast.
> 
> ...


Sorry, aber gegen Lachtränen kann man beim besten Willen nichts machen.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2012)

... mag sein, aber gegen deine Dummheit und Unwissenheit schon!


----------



## Worrel (24. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mir wäre es eher peinlich, eigene Urlaubsvorlieben mit denen Dritter zu vergleichen.


 Aha ...:


sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn ich zwei Wochen auf den Malediven wäre, würde ich lieber was von den Inseln sehen wollen als mich auf ner Hängematte in Bücher zu verkriechen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. Oktober 2012)

Seid's ihr narrisch? 
Ihr schweift vom eigentlichen Thema ab, notfalls machen wir für euch einen Battle- Thread auf. Oder ihr seid einfach wieder lieb.


----------



## McTrevor (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich vermute mal einfach, die hat im Ausland auf ihren Account zugegriffen und dann wurde vermutet, daß sie ihre Accountdaten mit jemand anderem teilt um sich so die Bücher "teilen" zu können. Da wird dann irgendein Automatismus angesprungen sein und die zuständigen Mitarbeiter wussten selber nicht so genau, warum da gerade gesperrt wurde.

Aber wie gesagt, das geht mal gar nicht. Stell dir vor du hast schön deinen Kindle mit im Urlaub anstatt der echten Bücher und pünktlich zu Beginn der zwei Wochen Urlaub versagt der den Dienst, weil der Account gesperrt wurde. Da würde ich prüfen ob eine Klage auf Schadensersatz möglich ist und die sich an den Reisekosten beteiligen müssen.

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## Enisra (24. Oktober 2012)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Seid's ihr narrisch?
> Ihr schweift vom eigentlichen Thema ab, notfalls machen wir für euch einen Battle- Thread auf. Oder ihr seid einfach wieder lieb.


 
ja, vorallem wird´s auch irgendwie ein bissel langweilig


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2012)

Bei Engadet.com bin ich auf einen, allerdings ziemlich alten, Beitrag gestoßen:
Amazon suspends Kindle account after too many product returns -- Engadget

Vllt. war dies einer der Gründe? 

Ob jetzt allerdings eine Klage auf Schadenersatz, wg. der Accountsperrung, wirklich Sinn macht? Ich denke nicht. Was ich übrigens immer noch merkwürdig finde, ist der Part mit "gesperrter Account -> kein Zugriff auf die Bücher". Denn die Bücher liegen ja wirklich als native Datei auf dem Kindle vor, d.h. kein Cloudzugriff o.ä. & Amazon selbst behauptet ja auch weiterhin, dass der Zugriff auf die Bücher eigentlich funktionieren *müsste*.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Oktober 2012)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal einfach, die hat im Ausland auf ihren Account zugegriffen und dann wurde vermutet, daß sie ihre Accountdaten mit jemand anderem teilt um sich so die Bücher "teilen" zu können. Da wird dann irgendein Automatismus angesprungen sein und die zuständigen Mitarbeiter wussten selber nicht so genau, warum da gerade gesperrt wurde.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, das geht mal gar nicht. Stell dir vor du hast schön deinen Kindle mit im Urlaub anstatt der echten Bücher und pünktlich zu Beginn der zwei Wochen Urlaub versagt der den Dienst, weil der Account gesperrt wurde. Da würde ich prüfen ob eine Klage auf Schadensersatz möglich ist und die sich an den Reisekosten beteiligen müssen.
> 
> ...


 Mit anderen Worten: Ich laufe Gefahr, dass mir illegales Verhalten vorgeworfen werden kann, nur weil ich ein Kindle im Ausland nutze ? Ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass es keine räumlichen Nutzungseinschränkungen gibt.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2012)

Nutzung im Ausland dürfte kein Grund sein, denn Amazon hat ja das Kindle mit AT&T SIM Karte exakt so vermarktet, dass man eben ohne Limitierung vorallem ohne anfallende Kosten, diese trägt Amazon, Bücher in 120+ Ländern online kaufen kann.

Selbst die Nutzung von wikipedia.org war damit abgedeckt ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nutzung im Ausland dürfte kein Grund sein, denn Amazon hat ja das Kindle mit AT&T SIM Karte exakt so vermarktet, dass man eben ohne Limitierung vorallem ohne anfallende Kosten, diese trägt Amazon, Bücher in 120+ Ländern online kaufen kann.
> 
> Selbst die Nutzung von wikipedia.org war damit abgedeckt ...


 Ich danke für den überaus sachlichen Kommentar.
Und nein, das war nicht zynisch gemeint.


----------



## McTrevor (24. Oktober 2012)

Festzuhalten bleibt, dass der Kundin ohne massiven Rückenwind durch einen Blog im Internet nicht geholfen worden wäre. Für einen normal Sterblichen also ein finanzielles Risiko, sich eBooks zuzulegen.

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Oktober 2012)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Festzuhalten bleibt, dass der Kundin ohne massiven Rückenwind durch einen Blog im Internet nicht geholfen worden wäre. Für einen normal Sterblichen also ein finanzielles Risiko, sich eBooks zuzulegen.
> 
> Bis dann denn!
> 
> McTrevor


 Von einem finanziellen Risiko ist ja hier nicht die Rede, es ist eher der unverschämte Fakt, dass man als ehrlicher Käufer und Nutzer für etwas bestraft wird, was man gar nicht begangen hat und über das man nicht mal informiert wird.

Ist schon ein starkes Stück. Meine Kaufgewohnheiten bei Amazon werden sich damit zwar nicht ändern, aber jetzt wird einem doch bewusster, wie schnell einem der Lesespaß verdorben werden kann, wenn man sich zu sehr von moderner Technik abhängig macht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Oktober 2012)

Genau deswegen hab ich auch keinen E-Book-Reader und kaufe mir Bücher und Co. nur in gedruckter Form. Mir reicht das schon, wenn man bei Computerspielen so kontrolliert und gezwungen wird, da brauch' ich das nicht noch bei anderen Sachen.

Neue Technik ist schön und gut, nur leider wird sie von manchen Firmen missbraucht.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2012)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Naja, aber das digitale Buch ist das, wo die großen der Industrie hinwollen. Man spart sich ja den ganzen Buchdruck, die Rohstoffe, die Energie, das Personal.


  Alle vier Gründe sind IMHO nicht DIE Gründe, wegen denen die "Industrie" den ebook-Markt fördern will - denn egal wie hoch die Kosten sind: die berechnen da immer einen gewissen relativen/prozentualen Gewinn drauf, und wegen der Konkurrenz kannst Du auch bei ebooks nicht viel mehr Gewinn prozentual gesehen machen als mit klassischen Büchern. Also: ob die nun zB 100Mio Umsatz per Buchhandlungen machen oder per ebooks, ist denen an sich egal.

ABER: wenn nun von zB 100 Verlagen nur EINER auf ebooks setzt und damit dann Bücher billiger anbieten können, DANN müssen die andere Verlage eben AUCH in ebooks mit rein, um keine Kunden zu verlieren. Da geht es also eher um den Erhalt oder das Steigern von Marktanteilen und nicht um ein Steigern des Gewinns durch niedrigere Kosten. Zudem kannst Du ebooks viel leichter vermarkten, d.h. es ist einfacher, der Gesamtumsatz zu erhöhen.


----------



## hifumi (24. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Überhaupt, wogegen kann man überhaupt im Falle von ebooks verstoßen ?! Ist das überhaupt möglich ?
> Es ist doch eigentlich so, dass man sich ein Buch kauft, es wird auf den Reader geladen, und fertig. Eine Weitergabe ist doch technisch gesehen gar nicht möglich (ich denke die Teile werden eine interne Sperre haben, so dass man nichts auf externe USB-Medien übertragen kann), oder sehe ich das falsch ?


 
Man kann den Kindle per USB an den Computer anschliessen und dann rauf und runter kopieren was man möchte, auch ohne Jailbreak. Somit kann man auch DRM freie Ebooks oder was auch immer man an PDF so hat darauf kopieren, denn das Format versteht das Gerät auch. (Ansonsten gibts Freeware Programme die sowas konvertieren können.

Also ja, man ist nicht an den Amazon Store gebunden, auch wenn der natürlich ins Menü des Kindle integriert ist und sowieso machts das auch nicht viel besser, wenn auf einmal an die 30 Bücher einfach weg sind. Aber es ist eben auch nicht so, dass E-reader gleichbedeutend ist mit drakonischen DRM Maßnahmen oder diesem "Lizenz entziehen" Murks, auch nicht Kindle. Die Hardware an sich ist sogar sehr offen.


----------

